# Lampropelma nigerrimum



## RichardLTU (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, what can you guys say about Lampropelma nigerrimum? i can't find any care sheet for them ;//// i'm about to buy one for 40$ (legspan about 2cm)


----------



## advan (Feb 7, 2011)

Google is your friend. here you go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful T, great pickup of an uncommon species.  Here's a little bit of info on the species:

http://sites.google.com/site/asianarboreals/lampropelmanigerimmum

I think they can be kept like any of the other Lampros: humid, warm, arboreal but need to be able to dig.  I have L. sp. Borneo black and C. schoiedtei slings/juvies, they have dug little tunnel systems and occassionally come out at night.  Very shy but neat when you get to see 'em.  They were originally slow to feed but once I made some modifications to their enclosures, MUCH more aggressive.

Awesome species 

^HA beat me to it


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 7, 2011)

Not offering any real help:

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 7, 2011)

WOW that is one of the blackest T's ive ever seen man they are slick looking


----------



## G_Rosea (Oct 7, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> I think they can be kept like any of the other Lampros: humid, warm, arboreal but need to be able to dig.  I have L. sp. Borneo black and C. schoiedtei slings/juvies, they have dug little tunnel systems and occassionally come out at night.  Very shy but neat when you get to see 'em.  They were originally slow to feed but once I made some modifications to their enclosures, MUCH more aggressive.


Hi. I have got a couple of L.nigerrimum slings, they are slow feeders too. May I ask what kind of modifications you made to the enclosures, that worked in a positive manner regarding the feeding issue?

Best regards,
Roger


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 7, 2012)

G_Rosea said:


> Hi. I have got a couple of L.nigerrimum slings, they are slow feeders too. May I ask what kind of modifications you made to the enclosures, that worked in a positive manner regarding the feeding issue?
> 
> Best regards,
> Roger


Hi roger, I figured out to put a feeding hole in the enclosure.  With slings and juvie Ts, I use AMAC boxes (little plastic craft store boxes). To feed or water, I would have to open the top.  Doing so would cause the Ts to run, hide, and scrunch up into a ball.  When I figured out to make a few larger-than-normal vent holes for feeding, I no longer had to shake their world, just to feed or water.  I just send a cricket through the enlarged holes and as their stress levels were so low, they'd immediately be on the food offensive.  It works so well, they'd often come out and take the crickets from my fingers as the cricket was squirming through.  Very cool feeling

Reactions: Like 3 | Helpful 2


----------

